# Do otos eat diatoms?



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

While I was in the hospital my fish tank light was left on. I came home to what I thought were dead crypts but my tank is covered in diatoms from a solid 4 days of light. I was planning on adding my shoaling fish next but now I'm thinking seriously about the otos. From my understanding they are the only fish that will actually eat diatoms. I just want to know how much truth there is to this. Thanks! 
Flint
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

To answer your question I did a quick search with Google. I skimmed 4 or 5 different sites (one was a link to a thread here) that stated otis will eat brown diatoms and should consume it very quickly. I have 4 in my 50 gallon planted tank. Unfortunately, they don't eat the algae that I have but I also have other bottom feeders so I feed a little extra flakes and use a sinking food. My otos seem to be happy and I have less algae than I think I would if I didn't have them.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I have heard otos and nerite snails are the main things that will eat diatoms. I wouldn't get a fish to fix a problem that can be fixted with frequent partial water changes. If you really like and want otos and they are something you would like to keep in the tank, then by all means! Go get some - they are cute little buggers!  just keep in mind they are very fragile little fish.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm part of the crowd that doesn't mind getting fish to fix an algae problem, as long as you provide them a nice home. I had diatoms and partial water changes did nothing to get rid of them in my experience. They needed to be manually removed. My bristle nose pleco actually really liked them (I saw mixed experiences) and cleane up my tank in 2 days. Nerites also love them. The general consensus is that otos love diatoms; I've personally never had them.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I had diatoms and they went away on their own after a couple weeks. Just had to keep the plants cleaned off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I didn't give it enough time.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

